# Camber Kit for Eibach springs



## RotorSpec (Jul 7, 2003)

Just wondering if I will need to buy a camber kit for the proline springs from Eibach.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

prokit? or sportline? and no you won't


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

RotorSpec said:


> Just wondering if I will need to buy a camber kit for the proline springs from Eibach.


Nope. Pro Kits or Sportlines, not proline.


----------



## RotorSpec (Jul 7, 2003)

Which one gives the best drop? The prokit or sportline? Is the handling better with the prokit?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there are no camber kits available anyways.

sportline has lower drop, but will blow the stock dampers quicker.


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

chimmike said:


> there are no camber kits available anyways.
> 
> sportline has lower drop, but will blow the stock dampers quicker.


If you were to change the dampers, what would you do?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I wouldn't buy springs in the first place. I'd save up and get either the Nismo suspension, Tein Basics, or JIC FLT-A1s or A2s.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

chimmike said:


> there are no camber kits available anyways.
> 
> sportline has lower drop, but will blow the stock dampers quicker.


actually they do have camber bolts available for the b15 through eibach


----------



## lucky_azz_jojo (Apr 16, 2004)

I Need Camber Kits!!!!!.... =( ... I Have Tein Ss And I Lowered It All The Way....and The Inside Of My Tires Are Balding!...i Found Out They Dont Have Camber Kits...what Should I Do???

I Did Set The Dampering To Standard


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

You might want to raise it a bit bro. What alignment shop do you take your car to? What is your camber now?


----------



## lucky_azz_jojo (Apr 16, 2004)

Mr SEntra said:


> You might want to raise it a bit bro. What alignment shop do you take your car to? What is your camber now?


i got my car aligned saturday....i took it to 2 places...i really didnt trust the first cuz that foo did it by sight and had no computer...but he told me had had too much toe /_/ \_\ ...like that...lolz ...but he jus aligned the front..and wanted all four wheels... and i would need to schedule an appointment to get the back wheels aligned...i was like wtf???...cant they do it up really quick?...so i jus left

then i took it to a tire place cuz i need new tires...the tire place did alignment so i asked them to do the back ...but they said...if you do the back you need to the front...so i was like fawk it...do it!!!

after they put the tires on...they check the alignment...the rear was coolz not adjustment....and the front was too much toe \_\ /_/ ...like that...so they fixed it for 40 buck so that was coolz...

but i didnt need a camber kit...it was all good!!!


----------

